# Dog swallowed a rib bone - advice?



## jeff.oh (Mar 28, 2010)

By accident my 8 month old pup swallowed a 2 1/2 inch (guesstimate) rib bone yesterday afternoon. I'm really not sure what to think, he doesn't seem to be in pain at all, he's eating, and playing around outside something fierce. I figured this would go in the health section, any help would be great.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Was it cooked? You could take him to the vet just in case and they will let you know if it will cause any problems.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

was it cooked? has he been going to the bathroom ok? is he still interested in eating? has he tried throwing up any?


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

ride it out, 2.5 inches isn't very big, he should just pass it, but definitly something to keep an eye on, if he's pooping normal and acting fine your in the clear. Believe me Patch has swallowed much bigger things than that and has always been fine (knock on wood)


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

IMO nothing to worry about, just keep a watch. My pup at 4 months swallowed a a bone approximately 4 inches long and the only harm was me losing sleep over it. She also swallowed an 2 entire mackarels at less than 3 months , once again only my nerves were affected.

good luck


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

watch to see if it comes out the other end so you can know. if she hasnt dumped it out after 2 weeks i'd take her to the vet for a ultra sound and maybe radiographs.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

My dog Moomoo (RIP) swallowed in-whole, an entire t-towel. They are a tad smaller than a hand towel. Don't know how or when he did it, but I happen to see a pile of puke on the floor one day and picked at it. Lo' and behold, it was a towel, all in one piece. How he didn't choke going in or going out, is beyond me, but I thank God it didn't get stuck in the intestines. I lost one of my foundation dogs from complications due to an obstruction in her intestines. Just keep a watch on him. symtoms of obstruction is vomiting up anything they eat, not eatting and scarce, weird looking poop, or no poop at all. I had another dog who had the same symtoms. Took him to the ER and it turned out to be gas pockets of all things. $900. OK, I'm done rambling...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Agree. Keep an eye out for signs of distress, but try not to worry too much. I had a young dog bolt 3 pork ribs (connected) that were about 3-4" long I'd say. She was fine.


----------

